
Facebook Makes Big New Move to Capture More User Data - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/facebook_makes_big_new_move_to_capture_more_user_d.php
======
gyardley
Making your user registration dependent on your compliance with another
company's terms of service seems like a ridiculously unnecessary risk.

~~~
lsb
The reward is one-click sign-in for 500M users. If you're an instant
personalization partner, zero-click sign-in for 500M users.

To have zero-or-one-click sign-in for half a billion users is a useful feature
to have. Just keep your own login system if all else fails.

------
batasrki
I pretty much stopped reading after this line: "Web development thought leader
Jeff Atwood...". That and the press release-type of comment above it.

And I agree with everyone else here. Trusting your users to Facebook is a
dumb-ass thing to do.

~~~
spoiledtechie
Totally agree. Who made him thought leader? His rise to fame is like Newt
Gingrich in the 90's. He isn't great, but amassed a huge following.

But too bad every other website owner that wants a few extra users will do
what facebook decides.

------
maukdaddy
_All under the watchful eye of Facebook, a company that leads the world in
online identity and specializes in user data security. It's a very smart move,
but raises questions about the company's growing power._

I honestly can't tell if the author is saying that tongue-in-cheek or if it's
copied from a press release.

~~~
ams6110
Indeed. I have no confidence in Facebook's authentication of people... in what
way do they verify that people are who they claim to be? Do they require a
credit card number? A driver's license number? ANYTHING verifiable at all?

~~~
wmf
That's no worse than most site registration systems. Banks aren't going to use
Facebook logins anyway.

------
trotsky
It's all fun and games until all of your users are locked out one day because
facebook isn't happy with you or has decided to enter your space.
<http://www.lamebook.com/>

It's bad for the website. It's bad for the user (versus, say, an independent
universal id). All of this because you don't want to use a password manager
and are frightened about hackers? Meh.

------
Alex3917
It's all fun and games until someone sends WikiLeaks the full details of their
data sharing/mining a week before the IPO.

------
patrickaljord
Related news: [http://www.businessinsider.com/chart-of-the-day-social-
login...](http://www.businessinsider.com/chart-of-the-day-social-login-
preferences-2010-12)

Google is more used than Facebook by Janrain users.

------
albahk
FTA _"Facebook is gobbling up user data left and right, that's the price for
the power, convenience and security the company's identity services offer"_

I consider that price far too high. If your site looks like it just crawled
out of an odesk freelancer's bitbucket, then I will give it a dummy email and
random password because I do not trust your site. People need to be acutely
aware of sites they can trust and then adjust their behaviour - not simply
give everything to Facebook and assume its taken care of- because its not.

~~~
veb
I agree with you. Many sites out there are not to be trusted. However, not
everyone is like us. If they visit a site, and there's a required
registration, with the form already pre-filled, they'll simply click the
'Register' button. It's easy, slick and fast.

------
ntoshev
Users get scared when a site asks them to login via Facebook or even Google.
If this is the only option you offer, registrations will suffer a lot. I don't
know who would use this.

~~~
parano
I'm curious - do you have any data supporting this? I see it on HN based on
anecdotal evidence (or none) all the time. It would obviously have different
effects on different market segments, but I would love to see some analysis on
this.

~~~
ntoshev
No hard data, just lots of complaints when I tried it.

------
DjDarkman
Let's say I have a Facebook account, I will use it to access all sites I use,
Facebook deletes my account for a reason(which may be political) and I loose
all my info on all these sites.

This sounds like an even greater risk to me.

------
foresterh
And then goes down....

------
goldenthunder
This could affect Facebook in a negative way. Think about big sites that get
spammed with tons of fake email user accounts. Making Facebook registration
the only option, these spammers will be forced through Facebook first, which
just hurts Facebook. (Or do they want that so they can report a larger than
accurate userbase? heh)

~~~
gojomo
I think Facebook wants that problem – but not to inflate their user numbers,
rather to become better at pruning their system, improving it as the one true-
life identity authority.

